

HP rumored to be concocting digiframe / slate PC hybrid device - edawerd
http://www.engadget.com/2008/11/18/hp-rumored-to-be-concocting-digiframe-slate-pc-hybrid-device/#comments

======
edawerd
The similarities to the 2nd generation Picwing devices that we are building
are uncanny. Not only are the specs similar, but the application and UI look
the same, and we also have a 10.4" touchscreen.

